# Boer Goats for Profit?



## lovinglife (May 30, 2012)

We have a small acreage that we like to raise a cow or two on, this year after we butcher we will not be needing anymore beef for several years.  We were talking about getting a small boer herd to keep the grass down.  Are they pretty easy to raise and sell?  I have had milk goats in the past and just loved them, would probably have to get one of those for personal use..  any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 30, 2012)

They are pretty similar to dairy, with pretty much the same issues. Need regular hoof trimming, checked for parasites, ect.....  Your profit would be in the quality of your meat goats, you don't have to go with full-bloods, but you want good growth rates and good structure.  If you can find more than one market for them that will also help your profit. We sell replacement does and the occasional herd sire, plus show wethers for 4H and then we sell the remainder for meat. Our biggest profit is always from breeding does that we sell.  They sell very easily in our area. 

I use craigslist, facebook and a website to help with sales. We always use a full blood buck so we can offer registered percentage does if the buyer wishes to start with registered boer, but many choose to just purchase with out papers. 
It will also help you if you make sure the papered animals are at least registered with ABGA registery(American Boer Goat), the other two registeries IBGA(international boer goat) and USBGA(united states Boer Goat association) will accept ABGA, but ABGA became a close registered and no longer accept the other two. ABGA is still the biggest for showing in most parts of the country.


----------



## lovinglife (May 30, 2012)

WOW good info thank you!  I believe our area would have a good market.  Do you eat them?  I hear it is pretty good, never have tried it myself but will if I start raising them.  Now to improve the fence and fine some good stock.

Thanks again!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 30, 2012)

We have butchered  a few over the years, but not on a regular basis. My husband doesn't like it. My children and I enjoy goat  meat.  

What area of the country are you looking in?

Or what country are you in?  I always forget this is an international forum.


----------



## lovinglife (May 30, 2012)

I am in Southern Idaho, pretty rural area no matter where you are in this state.  The town I live in has like 1400 people, from there you have to drive 20 miles one way to a bigger city, or the other way 40 miles for a resort...  I have just a small acreage, (I consider it a micro farm) but have really good irrigation.  Even though I live in the desert I keep a nice lush pasture complete with shade trees.  I think a nice small herd of goats would be just the thing.  Even if it would just pay for itself would be ok with me.  Plus then I would have an excuse to get another milker.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 30, 2012)

this farm seems nice. 

http://www.idahoboergoats.com/boergoatsforsale.htm


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 30, 2012)

http://www.jackmauldin.com/states/idaho.htm


----------



## lovinglife (May 31, 2012)

Too funny, the first link is someone I knew years ago, didn't know they got into goats.  I will have to make contact.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Too funny, the first link is someone I knew years ago, didn't know they got into goats.  I will have to make contact.


It is a small world. Personally, I have some great small world stories.


----------

